# Bunk Board Project



## Trapper02 (Dec 12, 2012)

Really like the post i saw on the ultimate bunk boards, if I have a 16' Boat, MonArk V, how long or what is the reccomended length of bunk boards I should use to support my boat?


----------



## JMichael (Dec 13, 2012)

I've never seen any sort of chart or formula that laid out specific lengths for certain size boats. I think it's more of a common sense thing in that the more support area you have the better it is for the boat.


----------



## rickybobbybend (Dec 13, 2012)

You will want to ensure the bunks extend a shade past the transom to provide proper support for that heavier part of the boat.


----------



## Trapper02 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'll take a pic of my trailer tonight but basically I have 3 bars i can attach bunk mounts too. Right now i am figuring 8' which to me seems overkill, but hey why not.

Side note to keep costs down i am going with just old 2x4 Southern Pine, to keep costs down, since i can get these for free. Family Business is a Truss Company and can spare 2 - 8' boards 

Going to grab some carpet at Lowes but i keep reading about people adding plastic to there boards for quick loading and unloading, even so saying they used plastic cutting boards?

I need to get my boat back on my trailer and get to work on it, so I am going to carpet for now, and then later, my look to adding the plastic, assuming i just countersink the screws and attach right to the top of the bunks and be done.

Any tips on that will be helpful too if you have done the "slicks" thank you.


----------



## Trapper02 (Dec 14, 2012)

Here is a quick pic i snagged out the door this morning.







Got my carpet at lowes, 1/2 off! Since it was a remnant. 

Then I dont know if anyone has done this or not but I guess I'll be the geunia pig, and give this a shot.





Water and heat resistant, it says. Figure i am gonna give the 2x4 a solid coat of that, then spray it again and attach my carpet plus staple it for extra hold. If it doesnt last, I have extra carpet at the cheap price, plus my old man will let me snag some more free 2x4x8 if i end having to re-do them, so the risk is minimal.

Before i started reading on this can, i had in my cart a can of Thompsons water seal, since some have said that eventually washes off, i thought, hmmm glue sticky, shouldnt wash off it says right here water resistant, lets give it a try!


----------



## JMichael (Dec 14, 2012)

Water resistant for the adhesive means the glue won't break down when wet, it doesn't mean it will prevent water from getting in to what ever you spray it on. Your 2x4 would last a lot longer if you put a few coats of varnish on them before you wrap them with carpet.


----------



## Trapper02 (Dec 14, 2012)

ahhhhhh good point, dang i knew it sounded to easy.


----------



## jackieblue (Jan 8, 2013)

If you plan to keep the boat for a long time and want it to be one and done this is the answer.
https://www.ultimatebunkboards.com/
I've had em on the last three trailers I owned, matter of fact the last two have had the same set of ultimate bunk boards, took em off and swapped em over to the new trailer.
This set has been in use for seven years and still looks brand new.
This is not the cheapest way out, but the best with a lifetime guarantee.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 8, 2013)

If you get Ultimate Bunk Boards, you don't need to carpet them!

I had them on my last 2 trailers, and they will not rot/deteriorate or weaken... but they are slick as S***!

If you put them on, just don't unhook the boat from the trailer until the transom is in the water, otherwise your boat will slide right off!


----------



## ol sarge (Feb 12, 2013)

When I installed my ultimate bunk boards, I used the old boards as a template and cut them to the same length as the old ones. Then I just drilled pilot holes and counter sunk the heads of the bolts and I was done. I did all of this at the boat launch with my boat beached. Took about 20 minutes to complete. I used my cordless drill and made sure both batteries were fully charged. Not a hard project at all.


----------

